# 5 tiêu chí chọn nệm everon tốt nhất



## Nguyen Lynh (22/4/19)

Giấc ngủ đóng vai trò quan trọng trong cuộc sống, bình quân mỗi người sẽ dành ra 1/3 cuộc đời để ngủ, vì vậy bạn hãy chăm sóc cho bản thân và gia đình có được một giấc ngủ ngon bằng việc trang bị một chiếc nệm phù hợp nhất.

Một chiếc nệm bông ép Everon chính hãng sẽ mang đến cho người nằm cảm giác êm ái và vững chắc giúp bạn có được một giấc ngủ trọn vẹn lấy lại năng lượng hao tổn sau một ngày dài làm việc mệt mỏi. Hôm nay, Thegioinem.com xin chia sẻ 5 Tiêu Chí Chọn Nệm Everon Tốt Nhất nhằm giúp cho các bạn dễ dàng chọn được một chiếc nệm Everon ưng ý nhất.





_5 Tiêu Chí Chọn Nệm Everon Tốt Nhất_​
Khi có ý định sắm cho mình một chiếc nệm bông ép Everon bạn cần cân nhắc kỹ lưỡng các tiêu chí sau để chọn được cho mình một chiếc nệm phù hợp, đúng giá và đảm bảo chất lượng.

*1. Độ đàn hồi, êm ái:*
Đối với sản phẩm nệm bông ép Everon thường có độ đàn hồi vừa phải, độ phẳng cao giúp cho sự tuần hoàn máu diễn ra bình thường, không bị cong võng cột sống lưng. Nệm giúp nâng đỡ cột sống lưng hoàn hảo, không gây mệt mỏi sau khi ngủ có được một tinh thần thoải mái, đặc biệt nệm Everon rất tốt cho người cao tuổi, đau lưng hay trẻ em đang trong quá trình phát triển xương và cơ thể.

*2. Cân nhắc về kích thước của nệm:*
Quý khách hàng cân nhắc độ dày của nệm để đảm bảo đủ độ thoải mái cũng như tiện lợi cho việc sắp xếp di chuyển. Với người già hay trẻ nhỏ nên chọn độ dày nệm thấp, trung bình vừa phải để đảm bảo đủ độ êm ái cần thiết mà không gây khó khăn khi di chuyển đồng thời an toàn sử dụng. Chiều cao nệm trung bình bình từ 5, 10, 15cm tùy theo sở thích người dùng.





_Mua Nệm Everon Giá Rẻ Tại thegioinem.com_​*3. Chọn nhà cung cấp uy tín:*
Qúy khách hàng nên lựa chọn các nhà đại lý cung cấp nệm Everon uy tín để đảm bảo chất lượng, không phải mua nhầm hàng giả, hàng nhái, kém chất lượng làm ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe và mất tiền. Đồng thời khi mua sắm tại các đại lý lớn quý khách sẽ được nhận nhiều ưu đãi hơn nơi khác, điển hình như tại Thegioinem.com đang có chương trình khuyến mãi giảm giá 20% + combo quà tặng.

Lưu ý: Bạn nên kiểm tra sản phẩm có in logo, nhãn mác của thương hiệu Everpia, giấy bảo hành đầy đủ nhé

*4. Trải nghiệm thử sản phẩm bằng việc sờ và nằm thử nệm:*
- Đây chính là khâu quan trọng nhất, bởi việc nằm thử nệm sẽ giúp cho bạn cảm nhận được độ êm ái của nệm có phù hợp với cơ địa của mình không. Không nên chọn quá cứng hay quá mềm. Một chiếc nệm quá cứng hay quá mềm đều sẽ không tốt cho cột sống lưng, ở những người có sức khỏe bình thường, thì khi nằm trên nệm quá cứng sẽ không cảm thấy được thư giãn và thoải mái. Một chiếc nệm lý tưởng nhất phải cho bạn cảm giác toàn thân được nâng đỡ và cột sống luôn được ở trạng thái thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất.





_Mua Nệm Everon Tại thegioinem.com Giao Hàng Miễn Phí Cho Quý Khách_​
*5. Về giá thành của sản phẩm:*
So với các dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên hay nệm lò xo thì nệm bông ép Everon có giá thành tương đối rẻ hơn, nhưng về chất lượng độ đàn hồi vô cùng tốt, nệm không bị xẹp lún theo thời gian đồng thời cũng rất gọn nhẹ, tiện dụng.

Gía nệm giao động từ 1.600.000đ- 5.600.000đ tùy theo dòng sản phẩm và kích thước của nệm.

Qua bài viết này hy vọng sẽ giúp cho quý khách chọn được một chiếc nệm bông ép Everon chính hãng, đảm bảo chất lượng và phù hợp với không gian phòng ngủ nhất.
Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*


----------

